# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Regalos en Tienda Magia

## elmagobarreda

http://www.tiendamagia.com/shipping.php

4) Promociones y descuentos.
Por todos los pedidos superiores a 50 Euros recibirás alguno de estos artículos de regalo (según disponibilidad).

Baraja Bicycle, Montura de monedero, Gomas elásticas japonesas, Pañuelo de seda, FP, Varita de mago, varita marcador, o 14 de diamantes.

¿Cómo? Simple. Elige el que más te guste y escríbelo en el momento de finalizar tu compra en el área de comentarios.




Esto de arriba esta en tiendamagia, y yo quisiera hacer unas preguntas a alguien que sepa esto.
-Por ejemplo, yo me compro 1 libro el canuto por ejemplo, y 2 barajas 38 euros + 5 euros = a 43 euros, pero yo pregunto, ¿Los gastos de envio cuentan ?

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola, 

los gastos de envío no cuentan, el pedido tiene que superar los 50 euros sin los gastos de envío o reembolso.

Saludos

----------

